# Handy Storage for Mill tools



## Tmate (May 24, 2021)

While I personally prefer not to store collets uncovered, there are a few items I find convenient to hang on my milling machine.

Right angle drill attached to a right angle adapter with a 3/4" socket speeds up drawbar use.  Sits in a makeshift holster made from a piece out of a shop vac hose.

Cordless 1/2" drill with adapter to raise and lower knee, and rubber hammer for use when needed in removing a tool from a collet.  These are on brackets mounted on the piece of 8020 extrusion that supports my VFD.

Magnet for collecting chips hangs underneath a shop towel holder/dispenser.


----------



## Braeden P (May 25, 2021)

I cant even reach the draw bar on a Bridgeport I need big block of wood to stand on! but that 90 degree drill looks like it would be a time saver!


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> I cant even reach the draw bar on a Bridgeport I need big block of wood to stand on! but that 90 degree drill looks like it would be a time saver!


Yup, me too. I’d need a step ladder. As much as I change collets I’d be trying to put one of those air powered rigs on top. It is one of many reasons why I’m not into BP. To each their own. I also like the work bench my mill drill is mounted on for the tons of tools I seem to need for every milling job. I’ve also got all my tooling under the bench w/mill drill so I’m not wandering all over the shop for it.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 25, 2021)

Tmate said:


> While I personally prefer not to store collets uncovered, there are a few items I find convenient to hang on my milling machine.
> 
> Right angle drill attached to a right angle adapter with a 3/4" socket speeds up drawbar use. Sits in a makeshift holster made from a piece out of a shop vac hose.
> 
> Cordless 1/2" drill with adapter to raise and lower knee, and rubber hammer for use when needed in removing a tool from a collet. These are on brackets mounted on the piece of 8020 extrusion that supports my VFD.



Nice work on the accessory mounts. I love aluminum extrusions too. So many things are possible with a little imagination. Btw that’s a real nice looking mill. Not often you see the older step pulley BP’s with the doors on the side in that good shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseking (May 25, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Yup, me too. I’d need a step ladder. As much as I change collets I’d be trying to put one of those air powered rigs on top. It is one of many reasons why I’m not into BP. To each their own. I also like the work bench my mill drill is mounted on for the tons of tools I seem to need for every milling job. I’ve also got all my tooling under the bench w/mill drill so I’m not wandering all over the shop for it.



For smaller bench mills I think that’s a nice tool storage and mounting in one package. Everything is protected from chips unless you mill with the drawers open! I’m surprised the likes of Grizzly etc don’t offer something similar in their catalogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2021)

The mill drill came with the table so I wasn't exactly paying attention. But having used a BP before I was always looking for someplace to put tools and quickly realized the table was going to work out good. I can't leave anything out either as it will rust in no time so having storage underneath has been my push over the last year to do this to all my machines. Those big rolling workbench/tool boxes are pretty nice but they are not deep enough I now realize. This rig is not something I've ever seen anyplace else as it's basically square, and you have to work with it to see how nice it is to be able to set stuff under the table as you're using the mill and have room to the back and sides. The depth is just as important as the width IMHO. I have my rotary table on the right backside with a chain hoist overhead to be able to wrestle that beast on to the table.


----------



## Tmate (May 25, 2021)

The right angle drill holder fits nicely between the DRO and the ram, and doesn't interfere with the ram or quill levers.


----------

